Ask HN: Who's the DHH for Node.js? - bizon
======
gmmeyer
Ryan Dahl created it at Joyent, and Joyent controlled it at the time. But he
left it to other maintainers when he left Joyent.

[https://www.quora.com/What-happened-to-Ryan-Dahl](https://www.quora.com/What-
happened-to-Ryan-Dahl) [https://www.quora.com/Who-is-Ryan-
Dahl](https://www.quora.com/Who-is-Ryan-Dahl)

------
auganov
TJ Holowaychuk, the creator of Express.js and many, many, many other notable
libraries. He left the node community a few years ago. Still a total legend
though!

~~~
schappim
I think you may see him coming back soon:
[https://github.com/koajs/koajs.com](https://github.com/koajs/koajs.com)

------
flukus
Probably Douglas Crockford
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Crockford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Crockford)),
while not node specific he was one of the biggest people responsible for the
popularity of javascript.

------
robgibbons
Dumb question, but what does DHH stand for?

~~~
alopes
David Heinemeier Hansson

~~~
robgibbons
Okay, I thought maybe it was an ackronym like BDFL

